# Best In Show



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

139th Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show.

What a cutie, Miss P:


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

*A Regal Beagle Seizes the Spotlight*
*At Westminster Dog Show, Miss P, a Beagle, Wins Best in Show*

It took 20 minutes for David Merriam, the Best in Show judge at theWestminster Kennel Club Show on Tuesday, to give the dog-loving audience at Madison Square Garden a bit of a shock. After a devilishly long route to making up his mind — he seemed to enjoy building the suspense, smiling a bit impishly as he deliberated — he made the surprising choice of Miss P, a 15-inch beagle and the grandniece of Uno, the first beagle to ever win the big show, in 2008.

Merriam, a retired, white-haired California trial judge, ignored the crowd’s favorite, Swagger, an Old English sheepdog, and two other dogs who were believed to be likelier winners than the nearly 4-year-old Miss P: a Skye terrier named Charlie and a Portuguese water dog with the artistic sobriquet of Matisse. Merry Miss P was not the name on everybody’s snout.

Continue reading the main story


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2015)

Absurd.

My Wheaton and I have been boycotting even watching as it discriminates against Wheatons

Enjoy your "trophy" knowing that the best dog, the Wheaton, is made to suffer from the stupid Wheaton haircut that instantly disqualifies them


----------



## mdk (Feb 18, 2015)

Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

Crowd Favorite:

Swagger, Old English Sheep Dog






Swagger the Old English Sheepdog is heading to best in show competition Tuesday night at Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show.

Swagger, 3, whose official name is Grand Ch. Bugaboo's Picture Perfect, first won best in breed Monday and then best in herding group Monday night. He is owned by Ron and Debbie Burke Scott of Dillsburg, and handler is Coulton Johnson of Colorado Springs, Colo.

He is ranked first in his breed in the U.S. and second in all breeds, and Wynn Casino oddsmakers in Las Vegas rank him the number two favorite, at 6:1 odds.

Tuesday, best in group for sporting, working and terrier groups will be chosen, and tonight, best in show.

Swagger will compete with winners of other groups at Madison Square Garden tonight. The show will be televised starting at 8 p.m. on USA Network.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Absurd.
> 
> My Wheaton and I have been boycotting even watching as it discriminates against Wheatons
> 
> Enjoy your "trophy" knowing that the best dog, the Wheaton, is made to suffer from the stupid Wheaton haircut that instantly disqualifies them


Let's see a picture of Wheaton.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 18, 2015)

Beagle has a great saddle marking on the back.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

mdk said:


> Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.


I had one too.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 18, 2015)

Thankfully it wasn't a poof dog that won this year.


----------



## mdk (Feb 18, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.
> ...



They are very lovable and spirited. I've been wavering of the last couple years if I should get a dog or not, we have two cats now, but with the way we travel it would be terribly hard and unfair to the dog.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

Westminster Dog Show 2015 winners photos: Beagle Miss P beats Old English Sheepdog Swagger, Charlie the Skye Terrier

Westminster Dog Show 2015 winners photos Beagle Miss P beats Old English Sheepdog Swagger Charlie the Skye Terrier AL.com

Pictures at site.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 18, 2015)

mdk said:


> Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.



They are also piss poor guard dogs. They love everyone, including the guy boosting your flat screen out the window.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 18, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> 139th Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show.
> 
> What a cutie, Miss P:


That's one fine bitch!


----------



## mdk (Feb 18, 2015)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.
> ...



No, they are not very good guard dogs but I have an alarm system, a shot gun, and I live across the street from the police state. lol


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 18, 2015)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Beagles are wabbit dogs.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, that  Sussex spaniel is a fine looking pooch.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Wow, that  Sussex spaniel is a fine looking pooch.


Love the Spaniels too.


----------



## Zander (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's a Soft Coated Wheaton terrier.....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

Zander said:


> Here's a Soft Coated Wheaton terrier.....


Pretty!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2015)

They just passed the Wheaton by and took the Skye Terrier for that group.  Charlie.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 18, 2015)

Miss Beagle deserved to win. She's so beautiful!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2015)

I loved her too.  Her owner was so busy hugging other people after she won, he hardly even petted her.  I felt bad about that, she was looking for some attention.  Everyone was cheering though.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## Zander (Feb 19, 2015)

It's nice to see a "regular" dog win.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 19, 2015)

Another great Beagle won Best in show at Westminster in 2008. I watched that show and he was a show stopper.

His name was Uno and boy was he a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 19, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Beagles are incredibility adorable but they are loud as hell. My poor little guy passed away when I was a teen. RIP Pepper.
> ...



We lost ours last May.  Still miss him, he was a character for sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Another great Beagle won Best in show at Westminster in 2008. I watched that show and he was a show stopper.
> 
> His name was Uno and boy was he a crowd pleaser.


Miss P is the grandniece of Uno, the first beagle to ever win the big show, in 2008.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 19, 2015)

Yup and here's Uno.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Yup and here's Uno.


They're so cute.    Lovable.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 19, 2015)

I had a beagle and a beagle/basset mix as a kid. They are super sweet.
Im fostering a beagle ( mixed with tree walker? ) he is adorable and funny but LOUD.
Also have a Belgian Malinois. cool dog but hyper....great dog to go out running with though.


----------

